# passanger door speaker blew



## MoneyMan (Mar 3, 2003)

well seams as if my passanger speaker blew i have the active speakers but i now need a replacement for that side anyone got any suggestions? i just want something similar i dont want a huge car sterio


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

um i put in some pioneers in my front doors....they sound pretty good but i think theyre the wrong size..... www.crutchfield.com should help you out, im not very good with car stereo equiptment but some of the other guys prolly can help...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

crutchfield = expensive

jbl and boston acoustic are good brands that i've used for a long time... if you are gonna buy cheap stuff, stay away from Pioneer... only their top end stuff is worth it... look around... you'll find good deals


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea listen to him....i dunno whats cheap, expensive, good or shitty

my pioneers were free though, and isnt it top end that he wants? the doors are highs right?... i think those bostons acoustics are virtually everywhere so they must be good like he said. i dunno about highs, but blaupunkt has really good subs and stuff...a lot of movie theaters use blaupunkt or jbl thats like it....and they always have the best sound systems in theaters!


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

don't replace just one of those speakers. replace your speakers in all four corners. they're all going to blow very soon. trust me, the factory speakers in Nissans (except for the cars that came with Bose systems) are crappy as FUCK. 

Infinity, Blaupunkt, Fosgate are just a few nice and affordable components. on the FBs, you have 4"x6" all around. i'm not sure on the Coupes, but i know the fronts 4"x6". 

Kelso, if he's just replacing the factory components with aftermarket components, the speakers will act as highs, mids, and lows. since he doesn't have an amp nor a crossover to pick and choose what will be what.


----------



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

in my coupe ive replaced the fronts with new polk 4 x 6's and it sounds really clean....circuit city carries pretty fairly priced speakers. the coupe has 5 1/4's in the back i think.


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

i put in some kragen speakers in mine, and its pretty good. i mean for some really cheap speakers. i think they're called rampage. just dont make the volume to high, or else they sound really crappy.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Rampage aka AudioVox are low quality and blow easily... but that's what you get when you buy speakers from PepBoys. I learned that in my stereo n00b days..

now... Boston Acoustic all around with Rally series 5.25" in the rear... (drool) sounds so damn good... next rally series components for the front (more drooling)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I put 5x7 blaupunkts in my 240 when I had it and those things sounded awesome for my highs. I didnt want bass comin out the inside speakers cuz of the subs I was running. blaupunkt holds their ends for their money.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I am currently using infinity perfect speakers in all four corners and I can tell you that they are just what the name says PERFECT! They are expensive, but on E-bay I think you can get a brand new set of two for under $300.00 Which is a bargain considering 1.5 years ago I paid $870.00 a pair.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Infinity is good shiat, rockfords are aight, i've never really been a fan of blaupunkts, but i haven't had much exposure to them or never had any friends with their big systems to use them, clarion are good, jbl, there are a few...

stock nissans are cheap low end clarions...

pioneers are aight... i'm definitly not a pioneer fan, they're only good when you buy their top dollar shit... and that isn't worth it IMO...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

the higher end Clarions are a little better, but Clarion, as a whole, has somewhat fallen off in the past few years. 

Blaupunkts have nice decks and some pretty good components. i've been pretty satisfied with them. 

i forgot to mention Eclipse. they carry nice components and i like their theft deterrent tracking system with their decks. pretty cool, if you ask me. although their decks haven't been as top of quality lately, either, still a pretty good deck.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

don't even look at crutchfield, they are the biggest rip offs on the fucking web, its crazy how they sell subs for over 200 when u can get 2 12's that are"wroth" around 500 on crutchfield that are 280 on ebay and are brand new =/ i got some kenwoods in mine and they sound alright, replaced the back ones, looking into getting new front ones but thats after i get me subs bumpin


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I totally agree... crutchfield is a rip off price wise, but they are helpful to help find out what size speakers you got... and they have a nice write up on replacing certains cars' stereo systems including heads and speakers... at least they have one for the 4th gen max... 

and yes... ebay is your best friend


----------



## jclark462 (Nov 15, 2003)

You cant just buy one speaker to replace the blown one unless you get it from the dealer.(which is a waste of money.) It all depends on what you are looking for in sound quality for replacement speakers. If you plan on keeping your factory radio then buy an inexspensive speaker that does not require alot of power and has a good sensitivity rating. As far as brands go it really does not matter except for material choice. If you want decent sounding cheap replacements paper cones are a good way to go although the do deteriorate faster than a poylpropelene cone. As far as places to buy Circuit City has got good pricing plus they match other peoples prices, Crutchfield has the same pricing as all the other major retailers pretty much but it is a hassle to order and have it shipped. Don't go for high cost or power speakers unless you plan on upgrading your radio and adding an amp. Hope this helps.


----------



## monkeyman (Jan 6, 2004)

*check out this site*

I have found awesome deals of this site i go to. you can get high quality speakers for a signifigantly cheaper price than at crutchfield. the site is www.ikesound.com and they pretty much sell stuff at the wholesale prices. I would reccomend either pioneer, infinity kappas, boston accustics or bose. Those are all awesome sounding speakers.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea ikesound pwns everyone. i got some kenwoods but i rather have infinity but i'm not into SQ more of an SPL guy


----------

